# Perflib Error 1008



## Veridian (Feb 26, 2011)

Yesterday i did a mistake and went into Device Manager->Network Adapters->Intel(R) Ethernet Connection i219-v-> power management and unticked "energy efficient ethernet". 

Upon reboot i've got several perflib 1008 errors in my window event viewer:

The Open Procedure for service “BITS” in DLL “C:\Windows\System32\bitsperf.dll” failed
The Open Procedure for service “ESENT” in DLL “C:\Windows\system32\esentprf.dll” failed
The Open Procedure for service “Lsa” in DLL “C:\Windows\System32\Secur32.dll” failed
The Open Procedure for service “MSDTC” in DLL “C:\Windows\system32\msdtcuiu.DLL” failed

As well as one perfnet 2004 error:

Unable to open the Server service performance object. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the status code.

I've looked at about 10 different forums, as well as microsoft recommended solutions and basically there was just one solid option besides reinstalling Windows - using Microsoft's Extensible Counter List software to disable performance monitoring for those services which didn't fix the issue but at least removed the symptoms and those event's no longer appear in my journal. 

I've been wondering whether there is another option to fix this overlooked over the years (i've looked at the threads created as early as 2007) or whether this is a critical issue at all? Do i actually need performance monitoring for those services? What does it do anyway?


----------

